# Make a Sports stadium



## jim.perkins

Hya from the uk
Just building a switching layout 2ft x 10ft x 7ft in an L -shape.I have plenty buildings etc but wondered about building the out side od a well know football or baseball stadium as a background building,maybe in a corner ?

Anyone tried this before or are three any kits I could build.

This my first attempt at HO American theme layout and I'm having problems deciding on a tack plan.Ithink I'm trying to fit too much in (used to model N'gauge) . Does anyone have some tips

Cheers
Jim
Sheffield
Uk


----------



## Big Ed

jim.perkins said:


> Hya from the uk
> Just building a switching layout 2ft x 10ft x 7ft in an L -shape.I have plenty buildings etc but wondered about building the out side od a well know football or baseball stadium as a background building,maybe in a corner ?
> 
> Anyone tried this before or are three any kits I could build.
> 
> This my first attempt at HO American theme layout and I'm having problems deciding on a tack plan.Ithink I'm trying to fit too much in (used to model N'gauge) . Does anyone have some tips
> 
> Cheers
> Jim
> Sheffield
> Uk


Welcome to the site Jim.

Check out this thread.

He made Fenway Park's stadium that is in Boston, Ma.
Maybe he could give you some tips or more pictures.
Reply to his thread I am sure he would be glad to give you some pointers.

Check it out.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=15079&highlight=fenway+park

Track planning someone else will have to answer.


----------



## DonR

Jim

That would be quite a challenge if you are thinking of the typical
NFL stadium seating upwards of 65,000. College stadiums can go
up over 100,000 seats.

Maybe you could consider the high school stadium
found in just about every small American town. It is usually
a steel structure with about 20 or more rows of seats in tiers.

Larger schools would have one for the home fans and opposite
the field another for away fans. There would be a glassed area
for officials and broadcasters across the top tier.

Each would have ticketing facilities, rest rooms, dressing rooms
for the teams as well as the all important concession stand. 

You might try Google Earth and look at various small city school
facilities across the country.

Don


----------



## sstlaure

DonR said:


> Jim
> 
> That would be quite a challenge if you are thinking of the typical
> NFL stadium seating upwards of 65,000. College stadiums can go
> up over 100,000 seats.
> 
> Maybe you could consider the high school stadium
> found in just about every small American town. It is usually
> a steel structure with about 20 or more rows of seats in tiers.
> 
> Larger schools would have one for the home fans and opposite
> the field another for away fans. There would be a glassed area
> for officials and broadcasters across the top tier.
> 
> Each would have ticketing facilities, rest rooms, dressing rooms
> for the teams as well as the all important concession stand.
> 
> You might try Google Earth and look at various small city school
> facilities across the country.
> 
> Don


And MANY highschool ball fields (both baseball and football) have RR tracks nearby.


----------

